
Ask HN: Review my startup, Tethr.mobi - jzarra
Throughout the majority of my life I&#x27;ve always somewhat struggled with social anxiety.  Ice breakers have always been the most difficult for me.  I believe the fear of rejection is a large factor.  Communicating with others through technology in turn felt more natural for me. So a friend and I set out to bridge the gap between &quot;online&quot; and &quot;real world&quot; social interaction.  Tethr allows users to remain invisible to others until they create a post.  Posts remain in the exact location they were created and only those close enough to the location of the post can view them.  Users  can then direct message others directly from the post.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;Tethr.mobi<p>Am I alone in my thinking or is there truly value in this platform for connecting people?<p>Can you personally see yourself using something like this to connect with others?  That is the main question that has been on my mind lately. Also, what additional features could we add to enhance the overall user experience?  How can we make this platform more intuitive?  We tried to streamline the simplicity of being able to connect with others, yet still remain invisible if you are so inclined.<p>Your feedback&#x2F;constructive criticism is greatly appreciated.<p>I realize that I am fairly new to HN (I originally created this account to apply for YC), so I apologize if I am doing something wrong here.
======
andor
Why do you require a profile photo?

~~~
jzarra
uploading a photo takes a mere 10 seconds, but we thought it would be a good
way to cut down on spam.

